# Do you REALLY want Marijuana legalized?!



## putillor (Jan 3, 2009)

If you have any desire for the legalization of Marijuana then please go to this website and follow the directions and contribute to the movement. Thank you and please tell as many people about this as you possibly can.

http://blog.norml.org/2008/12/29/change-we-can-believe-in/

All you have to do is go sign up for Change.gov, go to additional issues and check yes for all of the legalization of marijuana questions and PLEASE add your own. Do not be afraid to stand up for what is right and tell your friends and family to do the same. Peace and pot


----------



## putillor (Jan 3, 2009)

If you have any desire for the legalization of Marijuana then please go to this website and follow the directions and contribute to the movement. Thank you and please tell as many people about this as you possibly can.

http://blog.norml.org/2008/12/29/change-we-can-believe-in/

All you have to do is go sign up for Change.gov, go to additional issues and check yes for all of the legalization of marijuana questions and PLEASE add your own. Do not be afraid to stand up for what is right and tell your friends and family to do the same. Peace and pot


----------



## Woomeister (Jan 3, 2009)

why have you started so many threads?????????


----------



## Packlives69 (Jan 3, 2009)

Who doesnt want it legalized? Its practically less harmless than beer. come on people


----------



## pong (Jan 3, 2009)

sorry but...

i dont want it in stores ever. i just want it to be legal/decriminalized to grow in personal/family ammounts. the government should not have its hands in everything we do.


----------



## 7th1der (Jan 3, 2009)

There's that word "CHANGE" again! lol


----------



## putillor (Jan 3, 2009)

i posted it so many times because i want people on here to do something.


----------



## Tryingtomastrkush (Jan 3, 2009)

putillor said:


> i posted it so many times because i want people on here to do something.



and i think you should continue to repost it until it is legal man........some people dont understand shit isn't going to become legal just because you want it to.....YOU HAVE TO FIGHT


----------



## topfuel29 (Jan 3, 2009)

yah the dues are cheap like $15.00 for a year.


----------



## llLOU (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's what to do......
#1 , Say " Fuck you " to the Government , and Grow your own. Not to give away, not to sell, Just for you.
#2, join a group like NORML
#3, Email your " representatives" and tell them what you want them to do.
#4, Be responsible!


----------



## Solo08 (Jan 3, 2009)

putillor said:


> i posted it so many times because i want people on here to do something.


yeah it'd be great for more ppl to get involved. i dont really think its an issue of HOW MANY ppl get involved though. weed is everywhere. the gov knows it and we know it.

EVERYONE knows that its less harmless then alcohol and cigerettes (which i used weed to quit smoking cigerettes) but it dont help getting the gov off their lazy asses to deal with getting it legal. 

what all these ppl need to do is get serious about it and protest and show up to places in person and actually fight for whats right. i use weed for many things in life and what pisses me off the most is how difficult and expensive it is just because its illegal and it shouldnt be. 

i never been caught w/ possesion or dealing or ANY drug or even alcohol related charges before and i been smokin weed since i was 12. over the yrs i learned that the ppl that say their "against" weed also call it a "drug" and also say they have NEVER done it and dont plan to just because the gov put it in the category of a "drug". 

i never "peer pressured" anyone into smoking but because some ppl are around weed all the time they decide to try it and love it and smoke all the time. drug addicts are ppl who are seriously addicted to a REAL drug. their ppl who go to jail all the time and/or steal for a "fix" and/or are ppl who are alone. i dont know anyone who smokes weed that falls in ANY of those categorys. from what i saw from ppl who smoke weed is their actually honest peaceful ppl and MOST of them are hard working and happy with their lives. its OBVIOUS that weed is NOT a drug and what ppl need to do is fight HARDER because what ppl have been doing to try to legalize weed IS NOT WORKING. screw texts and questions and getting more ppl involved we need sumthin more serious at this point.


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 3, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> why have you started so many threads?????????



Why haven't you finished your "clone from fan leaf" thread? I think there is 30+ pages of people asking for pics...


----------



## mixin (Jan 3, 2009)

how exactly do i sign up? where is the exact link if you have it?


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 3, 2009)

Everyone go to change.gov and not only post your own marijuana question but also take the time to read and vote on marijuana questions proposed by others. It is your duty. (additional issues has a lot of them) 

Stand and be counted !


----------



## REEFS (Jan 7, 2009)

You guys defiantly have the right idea. But for some reason I don't its gonna be enough. I think you could get every pothead in the U.S.A. to vote for legalization and well I'm sorry to say it wouldn't make a bit of difference. Do you really think that the rich and powerful CORRUPT ASSHOLES that run this country really give a fuck what any of us think? Cause if you do you are completely ignorant to the world we live in! The only thing those ass raping jackholes give a fuck about is what is going to make them richer and more powerful! Think of all the revenue they would lose from all the busts they collect every year. I am not saying I am not voting cause I am. I don't consider myself a terrorist nor do I wish any harm on any American but I FUCKING HATE THIS COUNTRY AND ALL THE CORRUPT FUCKING POOR EXCUSE FOR HUMANS THAT RUN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 7, 2009)

Ah grasshopper, you forget that when the people are broke, the corrupt fucking poor escuse for humans that run this country are going to have to start fearing for their paycheck. Look beyond the bullshit, the answer is there.


----------



## REEFS (Jan 7, 2009)

I understand what your saying, and groups like NORML are all great organizations that are here for a good cause. If you look at the big picture we live in a country that is going through an economic crisis, People are loosing their homes and jobs at an increasing rate. The government would not bail out people that have worked their whole life making this economy what it was (pre Bush of coarse) There excuse was they would not bail out irresponsible homeowners, but then they will turn around and bail out Merill Lynch, Chrysler, GM etc. Was there bankruptcy responsible? This country has a bigger propaganda machine than the 1940's Germans and I think that the majority of the people are spoon fed this crap and eat it up. For the minority of us people that don't believe every thing that we hear on fox news or any of the other propaganda machines realize that there is something majorly wrong with this government and it goes much deeper than the legalization of weed. While us American robots sit here and do nothing "W" is wiping his ass with the constitution every day yet we sit here do nothing, many American troops are dying not to mention the trillions of $$ spent on W's war for oil (war on terror),and we do nothing. Now we are borrowing billions and billions of $$ from China to keep the wheels of war turning because our country has been sucked dry, and still we do nothing."W" has made our country the laughing stock of the rest of the world, and still we do nothing. WHEN IS ENOUGH ENOUGH? When are we the people gonna wake up, organize and take our country back? I thought the whole idea of leaving England to colonize America was to escape tyranny and to be free. Freedom in the U.S.A. is an illusion and this government will keep stripping our rights until there are none left to take, And you seriously think they are gonna legalize weed. I personally see them stripping our right to bear arms very soon. And I hope I am wrong, I really hope all you potheads can say 
"I told you so" cause I want to be wrong, and I hope they legalize weed soon but I just don't see it happening.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 7, 2009)

I've had enough........ REVOLUTION


----------



## GeekSearch7 (Jan 7, 2009)

Join Ron Pauls revolution. 

'The Revolution: A Manifesto.' 

Great book.


----------



## Brenton (Jan 8, 2009)

Do you guys even understand what would happen with marijuana got legalized? itd fuck the economy more then it already is. and if would destory places that it grow wildly and you guys should stop thinking about urselfs and why not help world hunger? shit marijuana isnt legal but yet u guys still do what you do so making it legal is just for ur behalf to make u feel safer so all u can stfu and whats the point of having medical states if ppl like u just wanna make it straight up legal to smoke ganja whenever? One plus to making it legal would it would go down in price which puts many people out of business. and how do drug dealers deal when the shit is legal? they cant! So think about teh bigger picture instead of yourself


----------



## Gutter (Jan 8, 2009)

We do need a revolution. But the question is, what kind of revolution, and what would we change? Then theres what type of government would we change to, if any. Theres soo many different scenarios. We could overthrow the government easy, piece of cake. Just got to have numbers. But yea weed being legal, itl happen eventually. Its as simple as everyone with seeds going around town and planting. Billions of marijuana plants scattered across America, pretty sure that would work. What could they do? If we kept it up, it would most definately work. But yea as the population grows its harder and harder to find people with the same cause to rebel. We need to overthrow!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 9, 2009)

Awww, aren't you lame. I'm really worried about the jerk off that wants me to pay 50 bucks for a quarter of schwag. I say legalize and let the fucker starve.

You can't compare world hunger with marijuana laws, unless eating somehow becomes against the law. It's apples and oranges.........

Also, lack of paragraphs and punctuation makes you look very uneducated, which plays into the hands of the anti-marijuana people. 

Myabe you should STFU and think of the jobs that would be created by legalization. I think you're a crybaby because you're one of those people who makes their living by ripping others off.   





Brenton said:


> Do you guys even understand what would happen with marijuana got legalized? itd fuck the economy more then it already is. and if would destory places that it grow wildly and you guys should stop thinking about urselfs and why not help world hunger? shit marijuana isnt legal but yet u guys still do what you do so making it legal is just for ur behalf to make u feel safer so all u can stfu and whats the point of having medical states if ppl like u just wanna make it straight up legal to smoke ganja whenever? One plus to making it legal would it would go down in price which puts many people out of business. and how do drug dealers deal when the shit is legal? they cant! So think about teh bigger picture instead of yourself


----------



## Growin4Cash (Jan 9, 2009)

NO. I don't want dope legalized. I want it decriminalized. Stop imprisoning non-violent drug offenders. If it is legalized how the fuck are we supposed to make money?? Do you want to hand over growing rights to the government or third party? Do you want to see them make millions of dollars in tax revenue as they already to with tobacco, alcohol and pharms? Get fucked. I enjoy screwing the government with tax free pay....


----------



## humblesmurph (Jan 10, 2009)

marijuana should be legal because it doesn't hurt anyone. To cite all kinds of economic issues (world hunger included) in reference to legalization of pot seems to miss the point. It's a simple rights issue. The illegality of weed impinges upon my pursuit of happiness. 


The economic questions can go either way for the grower imo. If the shit was legal then the growers couldn't charge so much relative to demand. However, there would also be a greater demand for the stuff cuz some people to refuse to smoke cuz it's illegal. Growers also could grow more without stealth concerns. 

As for the government, there would be more room in prison for violent offenders and lower court costs without having to prosicute weed smokers/sellers. However, maybe saved court costs/tax benefits are offfset by lost free (slave) labor the gov't gets from weed offenders. i dunno.

Regardless of the above variables (and many more that i can't think of) weed should be legal cuz it's harmless. To arbitraritly have something be illegal to help the economy is facism. Imagine if buying foreign cars was illegal??? It would sure help the economy--but people would go ape shit about their rights to drive what they want to drive--well let me smoke what i want to smoke.


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Jan 10, 2009)

Growin4Cash said:


> NO. I don't want dope legalized. I want it decriminalized. Stop imprisoning non-violent drug offenders. If it is legalized how the fuck are we supposed to make money?? Do you want to hand over growing rights to the government or third party? Do you want to see them make millions of dollars in tax revenue as they already to with tobacco, alcohol and pharms? Get fucked. I enjoy screwing the government with tax free pay....


They cannot say to you, "here it's legal, but you can't grow it, only we can." If it was made legal, it would be the same as alcohol. I can go out and make my own brewery or winery if I absolutely wanted to. Even if this approach doesn't work for you, consider how it is now. A plant and the weed we smoke are the same thing in the court of law. This precedent has been set. If it were legalized and someone was brought to trial, any lawyer (even someone as dumb as the person a few posts above me who said to ask for stopping world hunger, rather than legalizing weed) would be able to get you out.

Honestly, you said "stop thinking about yourself." You basically told us you deal when you said it would put people out of business who use it as a way to make money. So please, you stop thinking about yourself.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 11, 2009)

People like growin4cash make all of us look bad. To him it's a greed thing, gimme, more, more, more, more, more. Remember back when stoners just wanted other stoners to be stoned..........now it's all about screwing other stoners to make a buck. Shameful..........


----------



## Gutter (Jan 11, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> People like growin4cash make all of us look bad. To him it's a greed thing, gimme, more, more, more, more, more. Remember back when stoners just wanted other stoners to be stoned..........now it's all about screwing other stoners to make a buck. Shameful..........


Its true and sad


----------



## Growin4Cash (Jan 13, 2009)

Before you guys and girls judge me have a think about whats going on here. As far as I'm concerned I'm doing the community a service. Not all people who smoke weed can be bothered or have the opportunity to grow themselves. So there is a large percentage of smokers who like to just buy their weed, thats where I come in. 

I'm not screwing fellow smokers as you accused me, I'm providing them with the product they require at a price that the market dictates, not me. I have had nothing but praise for what I do, and in fact I can't keep up with demand. How is this
greedy? 

It's not like I'm making massive amounts of cash, living in a mansion or driving a ferrari.... I'm just a regular person thats still works for living as a tradesman, I do still pay tax and I'm just trying to make life a bit easier for myself and my family.

If you can honestly tell me that you have never sold a gram of weed then props to you. I can assure you that this isn't the case for a lot of people that use this site. I will continue to do what I do regardless of what the naysayers think or say.

This thread was a question of opinion. I voiced my own. You know what they say about opinions though--- they are like assholes, everyones got one and they usually stink.

Out.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 14, 2009)

Being against legalization means you are still all for keeping it illegal so the cops and government can still take your shit if you get caught. This gives people who "grow 4 cash" the opportunity to inflate the price of their goods due to the fact that it's a risk to produce. 

If it were legal and you could grow in your own yard, people would still buy, growing is a lot of work, so you would still get to turn a profit, even more so, imagine if you had your own farm, all growing out under the sun.........


----------



## #1Pot Head (Jan 14, 2009)

Look I sell and I weigh it right, I don't rip peeps off selling ain't a bad thing how else are peeps supposed to get it unless they grow it


----------



## #1Pot Head (Jan 14, 2009)

the only thing about making it legal is the gov will tax the hell out of it and anyone growing and selling would have to pay taxes on your crop don't get me wrong i'd love to be able to grow it in my beautiful state of KY legally shhhh I grow it anyways the trick is not to get caught, but the gov all about taking away our rights


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 14, 2009)

If they want to tax personal growers they'll have to classify us as "farmers" therefore making us eligible for farm subsidies. Imagine a big fat check for not growing on a certain amount of land........


----------



## Steam locomotive (Jan 14, 2009)

Question of legalisation of marihuana will consider in the United Nations

The commission on United Nations narcotics will consider offers on possible legalisation of marihuana, informs magazine New Scientist. The report on a situation with use of this drug in the world, and also commission recommendations contain in the report prepared by authoritative English fund Bekli. 

According to fund data, in the present of time about 3,9 percent of the world population aged is more senior 15 years regularly use marihuana. Thus "consumers" of other narcotic substances in the sum make less than one percent of the world population.


----------



## Growin4Cash (Jan 14, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Being against legalization means you are still all for keeping it illegal so the cops and government can still take your shit if you get caught. This gives people who "grow 4 cash" the opportunity to inflate the price of their goods due to the fact that it's a risk to produce.


Do you think or read before you type?? I did say I would prefer it to be decriminalized. Look at tobacco, can you legally grow that? No. 

MissI'veGotAnOpinionOnEverything go dribble shit elsewhere.


----------



## jesters missus (Jan 14, 2009)

I personally believe that although the legalization of the wonderful Mary-Jane would be utterly awesome. To be be able to smoke freely in _my own house_ lol would be super cool, however, it would cause ALOT of economy/government upset due to the amount of money that can be made from this beautiful and sacred herb.

Another thought I had was that, every man and his dog would start to grow if it was made legal. The way I see it, there would be SO many inexperienced people growing out there that the whole concept of sensimilla  (I apologize if spelled that wrong) would be thrown out the window for outdoor growers because of some _Jack_ who has no idea how to grow Marijuana, therefore creating a chain of possible disasters (ie. Male Plants and their pollen) for all the REAL grower's plants.

That's my 2cents anyway.

Take it easy.


----------



## Rotfeast (Jan 14, 2009)

REEFS said:


> I understand what your saying, and groups like NORML are all great organizations that are here for a good cause. If you look at the big picture we live in a country that is going through an economic crisis, People are loosing their homes and jobs at an increasing rate. The government would not bail out people that have worked their whole life making this economy what it was (pre Bush of coarse) There excuse was they would not bail out irresponsible homeowners, but then they will turn around and bail out Merill Lynch, Chrysler, GM etc. Was there bankruptcy responsible? This country has a bigger propaganda machine than the 1940's Germans and I think that the majority of the people are spoon fed this crap and eat it up. For the minority of us people that don't believe every thing that we hear on fox news or any of the other propaganda machines realize that there is something majorly wrong with this government and it goes much deeper than the legalization of weed. While us American robots sit here and do nothing &quot;W&quot; is wiping his ass with the constitution every day yet we sit here do nothing, many American troops are dying not to mention the trillions of $$ spent on W's war for oil (war on terror),and we do nothing. Now we are borrowing billions and billions of $$ from China to keep the wheels of war turning because our country has been sucked dry, and still we do nothing.&quot;W&quot; has made our country the laughing stock of the rest of the world, and still we do nothing. WHEN IS ENOUGH ENOUGH? When are we the people gonna wake up, organize and take our country back? I thought the whole idea of leaving England to colonize America was to escape tyranny and to be free. Freedom in the U.S.A. is an illusion and this government will keep stripping our rights until there are none left to take, And you seriously think they are gonna legalize weed. I personally see them stripping our right to bear arms very soon. And I hope I am wrong, I really hope all you potheads can say
> &quot;I told you so&quot; cause I want to be wrong, and I hope they legalize weed soon but I just don't see it happening.


 Thats very true. This Country has so much wrong with it, and I really think the majority of people are blind to it. We are all growing slaves to the machine that is the United States government. Honestly cops or feds or whatever could bust down your door tomorrow and imprison you indefinitely for some bullshit made up charge and I doubt anyone outside of your immediate family would even notice or care. The fact that so many people just ACCEPT this is mind-boggling and horribly frightening. &quot;well I'm not a terrorist so it won't happen to me&quot; WAKE THE FUCK UP! Power always leads to corruption. Our country is truly in a sad place right now, and from the looks of it, everyone is too caught up in who is getting voted off next in The Biggest Loser or what breed of dog Obama is getting........... I'm planning on getting dual citizenship to Canada for when our government declares bankruptcy in the next 5 years, cause thats when shit will REALLY hit the fan.


----------



## Rotfeast (Jan 14, 2009)

Brenton said:


> Do you guys even understand what would happen with marijuana got legalized? itd fuck the economy more then it already is. and if would destory places that it grow wildly and you guys should stop thinking about urselfs and why not help world hunger? shit marijuana isnt legal but yet u guys still do what you do so making it legal is just for ur behalf to make u feel safer so all u can stfu and whats the point of having medical states if ppl like u just wanna make it straight up legal to smoke ganja whenever? One plus to making it legal would it would go down in price which puts many people out of business. and how do drug dealers deal when the shit is legal? they cant! So think about teh bigger picture instead of yourself


Are you on this site for the weed or the easy money? Who cares if drug dealers are put out of business. You currently run the risk of being JAILED(fucked in the ass) for growing and smoking bud. A drug dealers source of income is more important to you than that?


----------



## The Virginian (Jan 23, 2009)

pong said:


> sorry but...
> 
> i dont want it in stores ever. i just want it to be legal/decriminalized to grow in personal/family ammounts. the government should not have its hands in everything we do.


I agree friend if decriminalized we could relax and enjoy it more and save money to spend on government taxed items like insurance,food,gas and whatever else we consume on a daily bases. Continue to rock the boat that way all that are standing to oppose get thrown the fuck overboard.....


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

Did you guys watch the show about Marijuana on CNBC last night? There's a county in CA where 2/3 of the money is from marijuana. If they took the pot out of the equation the county could end up broke. Imagine kicking 2/3 of the income out of town......


----------



## ilovekasey17 (Jan 23, 2009)

I would like it to be legalized under one condition. We're still allowed to grow it. Honestly, if they legallize it, tax it, and continue keeping it illegal to grow, then no. That would be bullshit because think of these:

Tomatos - They sell them, with tax, and you can grow to eat or grow to sell all you want.

Alcohol - You can make 100 gallons by yourself or 200 gallons with 2+ people annually. And that's without a license to sell.

Tobacco - You can grow it. Hell, I've seen fields and fields of it grown.

So, as long as things work out to where you can grow it, then yes. Of course. I'd be growing it by the greenhouse. Otherwise, no.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 23, 2009)

ilovekasey17 said:


> I would like it to be legalized under one condition. We're still allowed to grow it. Honestly, if they legallize it, tax it, and continue keeping it illegal to grow, then no. That would be bullshit because think of these:
> 
> Tomatos - They sell them, with tax, and you can grow to eat or grow to sell all you want.
> 
> ...


I am not in favor of decriminalization or legalization, per se. 

I want it *re-legalized*. 

People forget it was perfectly legal not too long ago.

As far as your concerns about growing for personal use, rest easy. The *Equal Protection Clause* guarantees that if re-legalized, personal growers will be allowed to grow without interference. See the *14th Amendment* of the U.S. Constitution.

Just like home brewers. If you don't intend to sell it - no problemo.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 23, 2009)

Could you imagine if they re-enacted the law that allows you to pay your taxes with it ?


----------



## llLOU (Jan 23, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> I am not in favor of decriminalization or legalization, per se.
> 
> I want it *re-legalized*.
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT TERM"RE-LEGALIZE" ,I'M STEALING IT...
 TWO MAJOR PLAYERS IN THE CANNABIS PROHIBITION PROGRAM THAT DO NOT WANT CANNABIS RE-LEGALIZED, THE DEALERS AND THE LAW ENFORCEMENT, THEY BOTH HAVE TOO MUCH TO LOSE.kiss-ass


----------



## Moldy (Jan 23, 2009)

Sure! It would be nice to have it legal but we would lose an entire sub culture by doing so. The other bennifits mentioned are of course sound but really I think we would miss the excitement. It would become boring. And to think the govenment can't figure that out? Oh, prison gaurds, cops, etc. would have to ban something else to keep their jobs. I could be wrong thou!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't think re-legalizing (thanks Johnny, I like it too) the sub culture wouldn't completely dissappear. I mean really, there are still places where a person can buy moonshine, this many years after alcohol prohibition has been lifted. 

There will also be people that the stigma of marijuana use will stay strong and they will still try to hide it. (not me, re-legalize and I'm going to be smoking bongs in my back yard).


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jan 24, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> I don't think re-legalizing (thanks Johnny, I like it too) the sub culture wouldn't completely dissappear. I mean really, there are still places where a person can buy moonshine, this many years after alcohol prohibition has been lifted.
> 
> There will also be people that the stigma of marijuana use will stay strong and they will still try to hide it. (not me, re-legalize and I'm going to be smoking bongs in my back yard).


Exactly. Alcohol prohibition was not completely lifted in 1933. Dry counties continue to exist, but that's the point. When the 18th Amendment was repealed by the 21st Amendment, the Federal government withdrew itself from the issue of alcohol prohibition. Local jurisdictions were free to govern themselves where alcohol was concerned. Many chose to lift local Prohibition laws, some did not.

Meanwhile bootleggers continued to thrive, and not only in dry counties. After the repeal of Prohibition, tax evasion was the focus of the Revenuers, just as it was before the Volstead Act.


----------



## NYCrez (Jan 25, 2009)

so many studies prove marijuana is not harmful, and is waaaay safer than alcohol.


----------



## Growin4Cash (Jan 25, 2009)

Legalization will never happen. Look at the new "puppet", his strings are already being pulled....lmao


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

Seems to me since the law makers dont obey the laws, why should we? They don't pay their taxes, they try to sell off government offices, the list goes on and on. 

I'm done obeying laws, fuck it.........


----------



## llLOU (Jan 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Seems to me since the law makers dont obey the laws, why should we? They don't pay their taxes, they try to sell off government offices, the list goes on and on.
> 
> I'm done obeying laws, fuck it.........


 CHECK OUT THESE LINKS, YOU ANARCHIST YOU.
http://www.zeitgeistmovie.com/
http://blip.tv/file/1356143/


----------



## Growin4Cash (Jan 26, 2009)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Seems to me since the law makers dont obey the laws, why should we? They don't pay their taxes, they try to sell off government offices, the list goes on and on.
> 
> I'm done obeying laws, fuck it.........


Thats it comes to the dark side... we can show you tax evasion and law breaking on an unprecedented level muahahahaha


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Jan 26, 2009)

Not zeitgiest again......


----------

